# 4wd systems in Ford



## SCSIndust (Mar 4, 2003)

Hello all,

I am looking to buy a newer truck this year (94 to ?).I am trying to stay under 20K, more like 15K. I know our older Fords that we have don't have as good of a 4wd system as our Chevy's. I mean that the Fords will spin only two of the four wheels in 4wd. Our chevys spin all 4 at the same time. We have an '86 Bronco, and our contractor has a '95 F250. We have a '87 and a '02 Chevy, and both will spin all 4 wheels, but the Fords won't. I am looking at getting a 1 ton dually diesel, and I would like to get a Ford, but from what I have seem, Chevy's have the better 4wd system. I am not sure about Dodge's system. Any info anyone could give me on the subject would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Depending on the type of work you do, you shouldn't have much trouble with the Ford system. I plow streets with my 550, I had a 350 dump prior to this truck, and I ran it in 2WD most of the time. If you put a bucket of material in the dump, you'll have plenty of traction.

Ford's limited slip rear axle leaves a lot to be desired. I took mine back to the dealer because I thought it wasn't working. I purposely stopped on a hill with one wheel on ice and the other on pavement, and I couldn't get the truck to move up the hill. I told the dealer of this, he explained that with this system you must lightly apply the parking brake to transfer torque to the good wheel. Who's got time for this? I like Chevy's rears better too, they lock up when one wheel spins. If you need this type of traction, there are aftermarket rears available to provide it.

Even though you mention you are looking for an F-350 which will be equipped with a monobeam front axle, let me warn you against the Twin Traction Beam found on the F-250. It provides independent front suspension, but at a cost. The carrying capacity of this axle is very low, it's rated for plow duty, but doesn't hold up well. 

I sold my '97 Powerstroke F-350 dump, plow and sander equipped last year for $22,000, this should give you an idea of what you're shooting for. In order to get a Powerstroke, you'll be looking at '95 1/2 and newer models


----------



## bam (Jan 14, 2001)

laurel, md.

i wouldn't worry too much about 4 wheel drive especially if youre getting a doolie. like pelican said put a load of salt or bagged material in the bed for some weight.

while the old superduties and newer f450s weigh abit more than a 350 doolie, we rarely have had problems plowing with our 2 wheel drive trucks.

the key is that we add ballast to the beds and use traction tires.


----------



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

I put Detroit lockers in the rears of all of my trucks, works great, and also run air lockers in the front of my 03 and 97. So I have true 4wd no matter what conditions are. Also just to make a correction, the Power Stroke diesel was offered from 94 1/2 and newer (sorry Pelican). I had a 94 and when I bought it the dealer told me it was the indirect injection with a turbo, but when I opened the hood there was the "Power Stroke Turbo Diesel" badge looking at me. If you do look at a 94 just watch out, there were three different diesels offered that year, the indirect injection non turbo, indirect injection turbo, and direct injection turbo (Power Stroke). Good luck with getting a new truck..


----------

